# Erfahrungsbericht Schlauchboot für Neulinge.



## Allesfänger (14. Juli 2013)

Hallo liebe Boardies,

ich stand vor einiger Zeit vor der Frage, welches Boot wohl das Richtige für mich sein könnte.

Dabei habe ich viel gelesen, aber nie einen Erfahrungsbericht darüber gefunden.

Nun möchte ich euch darüber berichten, welches Boot ich mir gekauft habe und welches Equipment.

Damit ein paar Neulinge auf dem Wasser es vllt. einfacher haben.

Boot:

Nach langem hin und her, habe ich mich für ein Schlauchboot der 3,80m Klasse entschieden.

Es ist ein No-Name Boot von Ebay mit Aluboden.
Ich habe es mit Markenbooten verglichen und ausser den Überteuerten Preis und der Farbe konnte ich keinen Nennenswerten Unterschied festellen.

Es besitzt es sogar einen CE-Brief zum zulassen des Bootes. Was in dieser Preisklasse nicht selbstverständlich ist. 

Manche werden jetzt Fragen " Ja, warum denn so Groß ? "

Die Antwort ist recht einfach, ich gehe immer zu zweit Angeln.
So habe ich genügend Platz und der Aufbau geht auch recht Fix.

Ein kleineres Boot würde ich für 2 Angler + gerödel NICHT empfehlen bzw. nur sehr bedingt. Eher könnte das Boot noch größer ausfallen. Denn Platz kann man immer nie genug haben 

Für eine Person reicht sicher auch 3,20m

Motor: Als Motor habe ich mir einen RHINO VX54 gekauft, ich fahre meistens in der 3-Stufe also bei rund 30lbs. Ich hätte dann ja auch gleich einen VX30 mit 30lbs kaufen können fragen sich jetzt bestimmt einige. 

Dies habe ich mit absicht nicht getan, da ich reserven nach oben haben will. Falls schlechtes Wetter aufzieht kann man so Fix an Land kommen. 

Was ich bei meiner 2ten Tour schon mitbekommen habe wie wichtig es ist.

Batterie: Als Batterie für den Motor habe ich eine Gel-Batterie mit 100aH gewählt ( Keine Autobatterie ). Kleiner würde ich sie auch nicht empfehlen wenn man dauerhaft viel fahren möchte und vllt. sogar schleppen etc.

So komme ich bequem über den Tag, und kann sogar auf Stufe 5 Fullspeed zurück fahren.

Manche möchten vllt. sogar die Geschwindigkeit auf Fullspeed wissen, diese habe ich mit GPS gemessen und bin bei ca. 7-8kmh gelandet. ( Windstill )


Echolot: Als Echolot habe ich das Lowrance X4-Pro gewählt, da es für meine Zwecke am Anfang eigentlich ausreicht.

Mittlerweile Würde mir ein Hochauflösenderes, Größeres, Farbdisplay besser gefallen.

Wer darauf aber keinen wert legt dem kann ich dieses Echolot empfehlen.


Sonstiges Zubehör:

Eine kleine Slipvorrichtung mit 2 Rädern die man hinten am Bugspiegel befestigt ist eine enorme Erleichterung beim wässern des Bootes.

Wer Ausserdem nicht dauerhaft auf den Schläuchen sitzen möchte kann sich 2 kleine Campingstühle in das Boot stellen, so angle ich sehr gerne Vertikal und habe Motor + Echolot immer im Blick.

Ein Akku-Kompressor zum aufpumpen des Bootes ist ebenfalls eine große Erleichterung, so dauert das aufblasen nur wenige Augenblicke. 

Einen Teppich zum hinein Legen auf den Aluboden, so steht es sich schöner im Boot. Der Dreck kriecht nicht in jede Ecke hinein und falls mal ein Haken etc. runtefällt springt er nicht im ganzen Boot herrum.


Mein Persönliches Fazit nach ein Paar Monaten in Besitz:

Ich habe kein Platz zuhause für ein GFK-Boot mit Trailer, also ist ein Schlauchboot was ich einfach im Auto transportieren kann für mich die Richtige Lösung. Dank dem Aluboden steht es absolut sicher im Wasser und man kann sehr schön im stehen Angeln und arbeiten. Die Größe von 3,80m ist perfekt für 2 Leute.

Einen Motor von 50lbs würde ich mindestens empfehlen, da so flottes vorran kommen und reserven garantiert sind.



Ich hoffe ich konnte vllt. ein paar Leuten helfen, falls ihr fragen habt. Nur her damit #h

Petri Heil #:


Edit: Es ist nur eine Objektive Meinung von mir, für meine Gewässer mit max. 300ha und nicht für die Ostsee, Bodden oder Müritz.
Auch ist es nicht als Kaufempfehlung anzusehen, sondern lediglich als kleiner Bericht.

Auch sollte sich jeder denken koennen um so ein Boot zu Transportieren sollte man nicht zu Schwach sein, und das Auto muss jenseits der Groesse eines Smart liegen


----------



## FT_07 (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht Schlauchboot für Neulinge.*

Interessanter Bericht.
Lässt Du jedes Mal komplett die Luft raus und faltest es wieder zusammen?
Wie lange dauert es, bis das Boot einsatzbereit ist bzw. bis es transportfertig nach dem Angeln ist?
Ist der Boden kompliziert einzulegen?


----------



## Allesfänger (14. Juli 2013)

Ja ich baue es immer komplett auseinander und wieder zusammen. 

Ich habe es vor dem ersten mal aufbauen Zuhause Probe aufgebaut, damit mich keine böse Überraschung erwartet.

Boden einlegen gelingt nach ein paar mal aufbauen auch immer besser. 

Umso öfter man es macht, desto einfacher wird es.

Mittlerweile dauert der Aufbau nur noch ca. 20min mit Fusspumpe wohlgemerkt.

Der Abbau dauert nicht ganz so lange und geht sehr schnell.


----------



## allegoric (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht Schlauchboot für Neulinge.*

Trotz des ausführlichen Berichts empfinde ich diesen etwas einseitig beleuchtet. Kleines Beispiel: So ein Schlauchboot in der Größe wiegt über 80 kg und das muss man irgendwie tragen. Ein Hempfling wird das nicht ohne weiteres tragen, auch nicht in zwei Taschen. Wenn man ein Bericht verfasst, sollte dies auch möglichst objektiv erfolgen, damit man sich ein tatsächliches Bild machen kann. Auch die Größe des Bootes ist entscheidend zum Transport usw. Ich war schon bei 3,30m erschrocken, wie groß so ein Teil im Kofferraum ist. Oder die Aussage zum Transport ohne Slipräder hin zum Wasser....

Da fehlt mir persönlich noch etwas. Es gibt auch genug Nachteile am Schlauchi.

Was auch häufig nicht erwähnt wird ist die Nutzung im wellenreichen Gebiet. Im Binnenwasser mag das noch gehen, aber für das Meer trotz Cat. C ohne Festrumpf meiner Meinung nach nur eingeschränkt oder bei totaler Windstille zu gebrauchen. Man kann sich natürlich auch völlig in Floater einhüllen bei >20°, aber das wird warm .


----------



## yacaré (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht Schlauchboot für Neulinge.*

Statt zu kritisieren, ein paar konstruktive Fragen stellen nach den Dingen, die Deiner Meinung nach im Bericht fehlen... ;-) evtl. durch eigene Erfahrungen ergänzen... (hast Du so schön gemacht ;-)) Das ist doch nicht die Seite der Stiftung Warentest ;-)


----------



## Lui Nairolf (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht Schlauchboot für Neulinge.*



Allesfänger schrieb:


> Nun möchte ich euch darüber berichten, welches Boot ich mir gekauft habe und welches Equipment.



@allegoric:

Er hat doch keine Kaufberatung angekündigt, sondern einen Bericht, welches Boot und welches Equipment er sich gekauft hat ... das hat er gut gemacht, finde ich.

Ich fands interessant zu lesen - dass man das Boot auch auf das Gewässer anpassen sollte, dürfte stelbstverständlich sein?


----------



## Allesfänger (14. Juli 2013)

Definitiv ist es für kleine Personen etwas mühseelig , dieses Boot alleine ans Wasser zu bringen. Deswegen bin ich auch fast nur zu 2 unterwegs ... 

Das Boot trage ich auch nicht im ganzen an das Wasser wenn ich alleine bin, sondern nutze meine Slipräder, so bekommt es sogar meine Freundin hin  


Für mich war es wie gesagt die beste Wahl an ein Boot zu kommen , und für meine Zwecke genau richtig.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht Schlauchboot für Neulinge.*

Darf ich dich mit Fragen löchern? Ich will im Winter nämlich auch bei eBay zuschlagen und mir ein Schlauchboot ab 3,80m holen :m

Aaaalso:

Wie stabil steht es sich in so einem Boot mit Aluboden (ich frage das mit vollem Ernst, da ich ein etwas "komisches" Gleichgewicht habe - in einem GFK-Angelkahn würde es mich binnen kürzester Zeit im Stehen über Board werfen |gr?

Verrätst du mir die Marke deines Bootes (ich schwanke zwischen Z-Ray, Sea Cat und Jago - obwohl die Jagos immer auf den Bildern so aussehen, als sei der Bug nicht gebogen, was ich eher suboptimal finden würde)?

Wieviel Platz hat man innen effektiv (3,80 ist ja die Länge über alles)? Meinst du, man bekäme ein komplettes Karpfenanglercamp mit so einem 3,80m - Boot bewegt (also großer Stuhl, große Liege, Zelt, Futter usw. - mal als Anhaltspunkt: mein Omega Caravan ist mit stehenden Rücksitzen bis knapp über der Fensterkante beladen)?

Zur Gelbatterie braucht man ja ein spezielles Ladegerät, soweit ich informiert bin ... welches hast du dir geholt?

Ich danke dir


----------



## Allesfänger (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht Schlauchboot für Neulinge.*

Hallo, 

So ein Boot ist wirklich sehr Stabil. Man kann sogar da drin Springen und wackeln ohne das es droht umzukippen. Ein Freund von mir hat eine Anka, und die wackelt finde ich mehr 

Das hier ist das Boot von der Marke - Springer Marine Tec: http://www.ebay.de/itm/SPORTBOOT-SC...43?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item19df2b7613

Innenmaße: 2,60m x 0,80m

Ich denke schon das dort so ein Komplettes Karpfengerödel reinpasst, ich kann es ganz gut einschätzen da ich selber Komplett ausgestatteter Karpfenangler bin.


Das Ladegerät habe ich zu dem Elektromotor mit dazu bekommen, habe alles im Set gekauft.

Motor + Batterie + Ladegerät.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht Schlauchboot für Neulinge.*

Ja, ja ... das gute alte Anka. Ich bin letztens mit so einem Ding übergesetzt worden ... das ist bei mir immer mit Pudding in den Beinen und möglichst mit beiden Händen festhaltend im Kriechgang schnell hinsetzend verbunden, wenn ich in so ein Ding einsteigen will. Mein Kumepl turnt da drinne rum, wie ein Affe auf Speed ... ich würde gnadenlos baden gehen :q

Danke dir


----------



## Allesfänger (14. Juli 2013)

Wenn es bei dir wirklich so schlimm ist dann teste vorher Vllt mal ein Schlauchboot. Es ist nicht so wie Zuhause in der Stube , aber ganz so schlimm wie bei einem V - Kiel ist es nicht.  ... Probieren geht über studieren.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht Schlauchboot für Neulinge.*

Ma guggen, wem ich so ein Ding mal aus dem Kreuz leiern kann ... 2,70m mit Airdeck wäre machbar, denke ich.


----------



## Allesfänger (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht Schlauchboot für Neulinge.*

Schau hier mal bei 3:20 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cE30AcDmRKo


Und hier ein bisschen was zum Platz angebot für ein 3,80m Boot  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DnHuK_4ZHsQ


----------



## wolkenkrieger (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht Schlauchboot für Neulinge.*

Kenn ich wohl die Videos #h

Ich saug seit Wochen alles aus yt raus, was irgendwie mit dem Thema zu tun hat. Mal eben 800 Piepen für was falsches auf den Tisch legen ... da habe ich nicht wirklich Bock drauf |supergri


----------



## Allesfänger (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht Schlauchboot für Neulinge.*

Deswegen versuche ich zu helfen wo ich kann  ... Also falls du noch etwas vom Boot sehen möchtest, oder wissen. Nur zu


----------



## esox1000 (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht Schlauchboot für Neulinge.*

Hallo 
sehr schöner Erfahrungsbericht, ich stand im vergangenen Jahr auch vor der Entscheidung Schlauch oder festes Boot, aufgrund eines günstigem Angebotes fiel die Entscheidung auf ein gebrauchtes Quicksilver RIB Schlauchboot.
Glücklicherweise passte der Festrumpf genau auf die Kante des schon vorhandenen Anhänger, so das die Anschaffung eines speziellen Trailers nicht notwendig war.
Nach der ersten Angeltour mit Kollegen wurde klar die harten
Sitzbänke waren zu unbequem und störten beim Angeln im stehen, also mussten Stühle her, leider taugte die vorhandene dünne Kunstoffplatte nicht zur befestigung der Stühle, also ab in den Baumarkt und 10mm Siebdruckplatte auf Maß schneiden lassen, Marineteppich und Kleber waren schon im Internet geordert und los ging es.
Mit dem Ergebniß bin ich mehr als zufrieden, ausgestattet mit Echolt abnehmbaren Rutenhalter Zusatzplatte für E-Motor sehr gut zum Vertikal und da man sehr gut stehen kann optimal zum Spinfischen.
Um das Boot alleine an und aus dem Wasser zu bekommen habe ich noch eine Konstruktion gebaut um das Boot auf den Rädern zu bewegen, das klappt bei nicht zu steilen Rampen sehr gut.
Hier noch ein paar Pics.

Gruß esox#h


----------



## Allesfänger (20. Juli 2013)

Year, das ja auch ein sehr cooles Teil. Sieht aus wie ein Bass-Boot aus Amerika  

Schön das du es hier postest. 

Was hast du für einen Trailer für dein Boot und wie lang ist es ? Ich überlege mir eine Garage anzumieten und mir Vllt auch einen Trailer zu holen. 

Heute habe ich mir erstmal im Eigenbau ein Paar abnehmbare Slipräder gebaut, das ist eine ungemeine Erleichterung beim Slippen.

Falls die jemand auch möchte kann ich welche anfertigen.


----------



## esox1000 (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht Schlauchboot für Neulinge.*

Hallo

Das Boot ist 3,20m lang, es ist ein ganz normaler Anhänger
kein Trailer, wie ich schon schrieb passt die Breite des Festrumpfes genau auf die Oberkante des Anhängers ich habe lediglich vier Führungen angebracht so das der Rumpf nicht verrutschen kann einmal vorn und hinten mit dem Spanngurt festgezurrt hält das Bombenfest.
So passt das ganze auch in die Garage, ein Bootstrailer ist länger da würde das nicht funktionieren.
Bringt am Wasser natürlich wieder Vorteile.
Schätze das Gewicht (ohne Motoren) auf ca 100 Kg).

Gruß esox


----------



## Allesfänger (20. Juli 2013)

Sehr schön, so etwas würde mir auch Gefallen gerade auch wegen dem Platzangebot.

Welche Stühle hast du da drin, bzw. Wo hast du die her ?


----------



## esox1000 (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht Schlauchboot für Neulinge.*

Das sind preiswerte Stühle vom US Hersteller Springfield
bekommt man z.B. hier http://www.tenten-boats.de/Klappbarer-Sitz-Klappstuhl-Coach
Teurer sind da schon die Konsolen um die 70-80€ für die verstellbaren um die 40€ für starre.

cu esox


----------



## Allesfänger (20. Juli 2013)

Ich danke dir für den Link vielmals  



Was sagt eigtl. die Polizei dazu ein Boot auf einem normalen Anhänger zu transportieren, anstatt auf einem dafür vorgesehen Boots-Trailer ?


----------



## esox1000 (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht Schlauchboot für Neulinge.*

Wüsste nicht was dagegen spricht, sofern das Boot sicher verzurrt ist kann die Polizei nichts dagegen haben.
Und glaube mir das Boot ist bombenfest auf dem Hänger.
Viel gefährlicher sind manch abenteuerlich befestigte Fahrräder & Co die so mancher auf dem Dach herumfährt.#d

cu esox


----------



## Allesfänger (21. Juli 2013)

Da du ja hinten 2 Motoren und die Rutenhalterungen dran hast, wo hast du den Geber für das Echolot - falls du eines hast.  

MfG


----------



## esox1000 (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht Schlauchboot für Neulinge.*



Allesfänger schrieb:


> Da du ja hinten 2 Motoren und die Rutenhalterungen dran hast, wo hast du den Geber für das Echolot - falls du eines hast.
> 
> MfG



Ist fest installiert, auf diesem Foto gut zu sehen.
Das voherige Foto ist schon etwas älter da benutzte ich noch eine Geberstange
ist aber so besser, weniger Gerödel.

cu esox


----------



## allegoric (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht Schlauchboot für Neulinge.*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> @allegoric:
> 
> Er hat doch keine Kaufberatung angekündigt, sondern einen Bericht, welches Boot und welches Equipment er sich gekauft hat ... das hat er gut gemacht, finde ich.
> 
> Ich fands interessant zu lesen - dass man das Boot auch auf das Gewässer anpassen sollte, dürfte stelbstverständlich sein?



Er hat keine Kaufberatung angekündigt, aber einen "Erfahrungsbericht....für Neulinge".

Bei der Vermittlung von Informationen für Unwissende gehört es aber meiner Meinung nach mit dazu, auch die negativen Seiten zu beleuchten. Hätte ich den Thread gelesen, ohne selbst ein Schlauchboot zu besitzen, wäre mir der Eindruck entstanden, dass so ein Schlauchboot super schnell aufzubauen ist, das Packmaß im Auto ist irrelevant und es lässt sich mittels Slipräder easy händeln. Sprich: man wirft's schnell ins Auto, fährt ans Gewässer, packt's aus (alleine), baut es in 10 Min auf und fertig. Dass das bei einem 3,80er Schlauchboot nicht so einfach ist, weiß jeder Besitzer. Man braucht viel Zeit, viel Platz und muss das Boot irgendwie ins Auto bekommen. Bei einem 3,30 Boot sind schon die Rückbänke bei einem Auto, welches kein Kombi ist, umgelegt und gut gefüllt. Das Boot vom Parkplatz ans Wasser zu bekommen ist dann die nächste Hürde, wenn es weiter als 100m sind (zumindest allein), aber da war der Vorschlag mit dem Sliprädern der richtige.

Auf diesen Aspekt wollte ich lediglich hinweisen. Ich habe auch nicht gesagt, dass das Geschriebene schlecht ist, im Gegenteil es ist sehr gut, sollte aber um genannte Punkte ergänzt werden, wenn es wirklich an Unerfahrene adressiert ist.

Vielleicht treff ich ja mal den Allesfänger, er kommt aus meiner Gegend :-D. Dann kann ich auch sein Böötchen bewundern.

@ Allesfänger

Gleich noch eine Frage hinterher: Da du dich anscheinend ordentlich beliest, was die Auswahl deines Equips betrifft, du hast eine 100 AH Batterie gekauft. Könntest du mir das Fabrikat und Bestellort / Preis verraten? Meine 70er geht langsam zur Neige und ich will schon einmal Ausschau halten noch neuen. Es gab zwar hin und wieder Threads aber vielleicht hast du ja die "Wunderbatterie"  gefunden, die mir auch zusagt und nicht gleich 300€+ kostet.


----------



## Allesfänger (23. Juli 2013)

Da stimme ich dir zu, aber ich hoffe halt das jeder soweit denken kann und vielleicht selber mitbekommt das so ein Boot mal leicht 60kg wiegen kann  

Zu instabil sollte man dafür nicht gebaut sein, und ein Smart ist auch das falsche Transport Auto dafür  ... Aber das sollte ja jeden klar sein der ein bisschen weiter denkt  ... 

In meinen ollen Ford Mondeo passt es auf die Rückbank ohne sie umzuklappen. Sachen wie Motor, Batterie, Angelgerödel, Aluboden verschwinden dann im Kofferraum und dann geht es los. Auch meide ich stellen so ich vom Auto bis zum Wasser 100m mit dem Boot laufen muss  Da suche ich mir dann doch lieber einen schönen Sliphafen. 

Vllt sieht man sich ja mal auf dem Wasser  

MfG


----------



## allegoric (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht Schlauchboot für Neulinge.*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> ....Zur Gelbatterie braucht man ja ein spezielles Ladegerät, soweit ich informiert bin ... welches hast du dir geholt?.....



Ich habe damals als Empfehlung das Ctek Ladegerät bekommen und bin seitdem zufrieden. Es gibt bei denen verschiedene Ausführungen, die für unterschiedlich hohe Kapazitäten geeignet sind. Die Ladegeräte sind verhältnismäßig teuer, der Vorteil ist aber, dass die einen wirklich wertigen Eindruck verleihen, Staub geschützt verarbeitet wurden und man wirklich alles laden kann, also Gel, normal Säure und AGM. Diese laden mit 0,5 A und 5 A (für Kapazitäten bis 110AH bei meiner Ausführung), also geeignet für Echolotbatterien (Motorrad) und normale E-Motorbatteriegrößen (Auto).


----------



## Allesfänger (23. Juli 2013)

Ich glaub meines was ich dazu bekommen habe ist auch so eins, es hat sogar einen starken integrierten Lüfter. Bin auch voll zufrieden damit.

Tante Edit: Ja, ich schaue nachher mal nach der Batterie.


----------



## sluggish (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht Schlauchboot für Neulinge.*

Finde die Lösung mit dem "angepassten" Anhänger einfach nur großartig. Sehr schöner Artikel insgesamt für jemandem wie mich der schon länger davon träumt sich das Ganze bisher aber noch nicht erfüllen konnte. Daumen hoch von mir!


----------



## Allesfänger (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht Schlauchboot für Neulinge.*

Danke dir für das Feedback.


Ich habe mal wieder etwas gebastelt, diese Angelhalterung von esox1000 hinten am Spiegel hat mich dazu inspiriert so etwas auch zu bauen.

Hier das Ergebnis, es ist alles aus Edelstahl und sehr schnell Abnehmbar da es in einer Schiene sitzt und nur mit einer kleinen Grundplatte am Bootsspiegel befestigt wird - Fertig ist der Lack.








Wie das ganze am Wasser aussieht werde ich euch morgen zeigen.

MfG


----------



## esox1000 (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht Schlauchboot für Neulinge.*

Gratuliere das sieht doch schon sehr edel aus, bei meinen
handelt es sich um einfache PVC Rohre aus dem Baumarkt
auf eine Holzleiste geschraubt und mattschwarz lackiert.
Bin mal gespannt auf die ersten Fotos mit Sitzen 

Gruß esox


----------



## Allesfänger (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht Schlauchboot für Neulinge.*

Wenn denn der Trailer bzw. Anhänger mal kommt 

Kannst du mal genaue Bilder von Anhänger ohne Boot reinstellen ? Mich würde die Unterkonstruktion sehr interessieren  

Eigentlich kann man den Thread fast in " Schlauchboot Tuning " Umbenennen


----------



## esox1000 (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht Schlauchboot für Neulinge.*



Allesfänger schrieb:


> Kannst du mal genaue Bilder von Anhänger ohne Boot reinstellen ? Mich würde die Unterkonstruktion sehr interessieren



Da gibt es keine Unterkonstruktion, lediglich die schwarzen Führungen an den Seiten.
Das ganze funktioniert nur da es sich um ein RIB ( Festrumpf )
Schlauchboot handelt und eben die Breite exakt auf die Bordwand passt, habe zur Schonung noch blauen Schaumgummi Kantenschutz montiert.
Das ist aber auch nur eine Übergangslösung, über kurz oder lang kommt ein richtiger Trailer damit kann ich dann das Boot mit kompletten Equipment ans/ins wasser bringen und muss nicht wie jetzt jedesmal Motor & Co ab/anbauen.

Gruß esox


----------



## Allesfänger (24. Juli 2013)

Hast du schon einen Trailer in Aussicht, Größe und Fabrikat ? Vllt können wir uns ja zusammen beraten. Ich weiß nicht so recht welcher gut ist für ein 380 Schlauchboot , sollte Vllt unter 1000&euro; liegen.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht Schlauchboot für Neulinge.*



allegoric schrieb:


> Ich habe damals als Empfehlung das Ctek Ladegerät bekommen und bin seitdem zufrieden.



Also würde es mein CTek MXS 5 also tun ... fein 

@Allesfänger

Trailer? Untergestell von einem alten Klaufix, entsprechend passende Bodenplatte draufgeschraubt und vom TÜV als Sportgerätehänger zugelassen (damit dann steuerfrei) ... habe ich letztens erst mit einem Kumpel (Prüfer bei der DEKRA) drüber gesprochen, weil ein gemeinsamer Bekannter eben sowas für sein Bike gebaut hat.

Die alten Klaufixe bekommt man recht günstig (ich habe für meinen 110 Euro bezahlt bei eBay Kleinanzeigen) und der Umbau ist selbst für einen Laien recht schnell erledigt.


----------



## Allesfänger (25. Juli 2013)

Naja, aber ob auf das kleine ding ein knapp 4m Boot darauf passt und dann auch noch damit fahren lässt. Weil die Stange von Anhänger zu Auto ist sehr kurz. Da küsst meine bootsspitze den Kofferraum


----------



## allegoric (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht Schlauchboot für Neulinge.*

Ich hab mir jetzt einen Brenderup U600 gekauft (800€) und in eine 5m Garage gestellt, Erfahrungen konnte ich noch nicht viel sammeln, aber der Preis und die Ausstattung war ok (im Vergleich mit anderen Herstellern). Mein Händler hatte sogar mehr Auflagen dran als auf dem Foto der HP zu sehen ist. Für ein Schlauchi nicht optimal, da größere, flachere Auflagen besser wären, aber da mein Schlauchi "nur" eine Übergangslösung ist und sowieso recht klein, geht das mit dem Transport ohne Probleme. Ich hab den Trailer von 600 kg ablasten müssen, damit ich 100 Fahren kann. Jetzt hab ich zwar alles da, aber keine Zeit mehr zum Ausprobieren...Arbeit und Studium ist doch recht zeitaufwändig .


----------



## Allesfänger (26. Juli 2013)

Hallo, habe nun meine Halterungen und die Räder ausprobiert. Funktioniert alles beide sehr gut.   

Das ganze wurde dann nur mit einem Maßigen Zander von meinen Kumpel belohnt, ich hatte nur Fehlbisse.


----------



## esox1000 (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht Schlauchboot für Neulinge.*



Allesfänger schrieb:


> Hast du schon einen Trailer in Aussicht, Größe und Fabrikat ?



Nein eilt ja noch nicht, ideal wäre ein günstiger gebrauchter
zum Umbauen, sonst wird es ja langweilig wenn man nicht mehr basteln kann.|supergri

Gruß esox


----------



## Allesfänger (17. November 2013)

Mein Boot steht mittlerweile komplett zum Verkauf mit Motor, Batterie, Echolot etc. 


Nur ca. 6 Monate alt alles zusammen.


----------



## rogreg (18. November 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht Schlauchboot für Neulinge.*



Allesfänger schrieb:


> Mein Boot steht mittlerweile komplett zum Verkauf mit Motor, Batterie, Echolot etc.
> 
> 
> Nur ca. 6 Monate alt alles zusammen.



Oje, ich hoffte auf ein gemeinsames Altwerden. Hab mir auch ein 380er gekauft und hab nun mit Spannung deinen Bericht nachgelesen. Was gab den Ausschlag, das Boot nach so kurzer Zeit wieder zu verkaufen?


----------



## Allesfänger (18. November 2013)

Ich habe ganz einfach keine Zeit mehr Intensiv meinem Hobby mit Boot nach zu gehen. 

Außerdem kommt ab nächstes Jahr Platzmangel dazu weil ich Umziehe. Werde jetzt nur noch sehr sehr selten Angeln kommen. 

Darum lohnt es sich nicht mehr für mich


----------



## rogreg (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht Schlauchboot für Neulinge.*

Tut mir leid für dich, wenn du schon so eine Energie aufgewendet hast, dir eine solche Infrastruktur zu erschaffen. Danke auf jeden Fall für den Bericht und die Anregungen. Die selbstgebauten Rutenhalter sind genial, ich hoffe ich finde jemanden, der mir das nachbaut.
Warum eigentlich ausgerechnet eine Gel-Batterie und keine Auto?


----------



## Mozartkugel (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht Schlauchboot für Neulinge.*



Allesfänger schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ich konnte vllt. ein paar Leuten helfen, falls ihr fragen habt. Nur her damit #h



wie hältst du dein Boot überhaupt so sauber, noch dazu ein weiß? Bei mir sieht es nach einem Angeltag so aus als ob ne Horde Wildschweine mit an Board gewesen wären.


----------



## Mozartkugel (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht Schlauchboot für Neulinge.*

Hast du noch den Rutenständer? Den würde ich gerne kaufen :m


----------



## Tommes63 (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht Schlauchboot für Neulinge.*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> so als ob ne Horde Wildschweine mit an Board gewesen wären.


:q schön zu lesen daß nich nur mir so geht#h. Aber im Winter kommt meins raus und wird geputzt, ehrlich


----------



## Allesfänger (22. Dezember 2013)

Waschen in der Autowaschanlage, und Teppich drin auslegen beim angeln  

...   MfG


----------



## WalKo (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht Schlauchboot für Neulinge.*

Habe mir das ganze gerade von vorne bis hinten durchgelesen und möchte für Anfänger die sich für ein Boot interessieren was ergänzen.
Vor der Bootanschaffung sollte es einem klar sein was man will. 
Wenn man ein Festrumpfboot haben will, muss man auch den Platz dafür haben, der wie z.B. bei mir in der Stadt in Form eines Privat Parkplatzes, der ca. 240€ im Jahr kostet.+ Anhänger Kosten, TÜV usw.  Das sind Kosten die man bei einem Schlauchboot nicht hat, wenn man es im Keller oder Garage neben dem Auto lagern kann. 
Aber das Schlauchboot hat hier den Nachteil  das man es fürs benutzen erstmal vom Keller oder Garage holen, im Auto, Anhänger, oder Autodach verstauen, dann am Zielort abladen, aufbauen und  nach der Benutzung wieder sauber, trocken machen, zusammen packen und wieder verladen muss. 
Da geht für alles zusammen schon mal ca. eine Stunde drauf. 
Die zusammengefaltete  Lagerung tut dem Schlauchboot auch nicht unbedingt gut, sollte man auch bedenken. Den Platz den es im Keller oder Garage und im Auto braucht sollte man auch nicht unterschätzen. Deswegen ist hier nur das Nötigste bei der Ausstattung des Bootes anzustreben.
Auch wenn man alles in ein Auto bekommt ist es trotzdem immer ein Kampf. Wenn es möglich ist, würde ich bei einem PKW einen Dachtransport bevorzugen.
Das ist mit Sicherheit nichts für jemand der es oft machen muss, aber für jemanden der es nur gelegentlich macht wie z.B.  einmal für einen Urlaub finde ich es akzeptabel.  
Man sollte im Kopf haben das man immer 2 Personen mit gesundem Rücken braucht um das Boot in Betrieb zu nehmen, wobei nicht der Aufbau sondern nur das  Auf und Abladen einen zweiten Mann nötig macht. Auch das Slippen trotz Transporträder kann einen zweiten Mann nötig machen. Nicht nur wegen dem Gewicht, sondern, weil Slippstellen oft rutschig sind so das man das Boot nicht mehr alleine aus dem Wasser bekommt, vor allem wenn wie bei mir das Boot mit Außenborder und  Zubehör ca. 200kg wiegt.  
Das Schlauchboot hat natürlich einen viel kleineren Innenraum als ein Festrumpfboot, dafür aber eine um Welten bessere Stabilität wie es auf dem Wasser liegt, leider Driftet es aber bei Wind  auch viel schneller.   
Die ständigen Warnungen vor dem Meer kann ich auch nicht ganz nach voll ziehen. 
Jedes kleine Boot ist auf dem Meer bei schlechterem Wetter gefährdet. Ein Schlauchboot halte ich auf jeden Fall für sicherer als ein Festrumpfboot gleicher Größe. Erstens weil es nicht so leicht kippt und zweitens, weil es nicht gleich untergeht wenn es eine Welle ab bekommt. 
Habe in Norwegen viele Schlauchboote gesehen, natürlich nicht weit Weg von geschützten Stellen, damit man bei Wetter Verschlechterung schnell flüchten kann. 
Natürlich ist hier auch je größer desto besser, deswegen ist mein Schlauchboot 4,6m lang.  

Gruß
Waldemar


----------



## Mozartkugel (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht Schlauchboot für Neulinge.*

sehr gute Ergänzung #6

Allerdings ist das mit dem Schlauchboot und Dachträger (= viel besser als im Kofferraum!) nicht so wahnsinnig schlimm. Mache das seit einem Jahr regelmäßig, im Schnitt so 1x die Woche. Allerdings hab ich ein recht kleines 2.70m Boot mit ca. 30kg. und Lattenboden. Bei größeren Booten oder gar mit Aluboden ist es tatsächlich alleine etwas umständlich. Bin soweit mit meinem Schlauchi recht zufrieden... nur etwas wenig Platz, alleine OK, aber zu zweit schon sehr grenzwertig. Hätte mir gerne ein Porta-Boot gekauft, allerdings krieg ich es von der Länge her nirgends unter #c

Auf Komfort muss man auch nicht unbedingt verzichten. Für die nächste Saison habe ich mir jetzt einen richtig bequemen Stuhl mit Rückenlehne montiert. |supergri

Wie so oft... man muss mit Kompromissen leben können.


----------



## allegoric (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht Schlauchboot für Neulinge.*

Ich habe auch ein kleines Schlauchi (3,30 mit Alu). Zuerst habe ich es immer aufgebaut und dann am See bestückt. Das ging mir aber tierisch auf die Nerven bis ich mir eine Garage mit Trailer zulegte und nun dort das Boot drauf habe. Sieht lustig aus, aber was solls . Der Zeitvorteil ist schon enorm. So brauche ich keinen halben Tag um startklar zu werden. Das Teil ist in paar Minuten im Wasser und genauso schnell wieder auf dem Trailer, ohne es ständig trocknen zu müssen, zusammen zu falten hin und her zu wursteln usw. . Jetzt kann ich meinen Trailer auch mal mit zur Arbeit nehmen und direkt danach Angeln fahren. Dank Slipräder ist auch ein SLippen an Stellen möglich, die keine "richtige" SLippe haben. Die 100 € haben sich auf jeden Fall bewährt.

Mir wäre es jedoch lieber ein "richtiges" Boot zu haben von 4,50 mit Festrumpf aus Alu oder GFK. Leider gibt es hier viel zu wenig Stellen, wo man für einen annehmbaren Preis slippen kann oder der nicht total überlaufen ist, dass man erst einmal eine Stunde wartet oder alleine das Auto versenkt. Ich würde das Boot gern mit an die Ostsee nehmen und mir die 100€ Leihe pro Tag sparen... Mit 3,30 aufm Bodden oder Meer fände ich nicht so lustig ^^.


----------



## fischfan-nord (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht Schlauchboot für Neulinge.*

Moin!

Ich habe für unsere Vereinsgewässer(Kanäle und kleine Seen) ein 3m Schlauchi. Ich fuhr es bislang entweder mit E-Motor ODER mit 'nem kleinen Benziner. Am liebsten würde ich stets beide Motoren montieren.

Hat da jemand bei so kleinen Schlauchis Erfahrungen? 
Reicht die Breite des Spiegels aus, um beide Motoren ohne anzuecken zu bedienen?
Falls ja, sind die Fahreigenschaften noch akzeptabel?

Ich bin mit dem Schlauchi zufrieden. Es ist einfach der Wahnsinn, wie kippstabil das kleine Ding ist und ich kann es fast überall alleine ins Wasser schubsen.


Gruß!


----------

